# Who owns the Jordan River?



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

So I called the DWR and they said the city owns it, but I've heard of people doing all sorts of outdoor activities in the river and bottoms. Anyone know?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Which city owns it? It flows through like 20 of them.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

All 20 of them, each owns the part of it that flows through their city is what I was told


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

HunterTanner said:


> All 20 of them, each owns the part of it that flows through their city is what I was told


Makes sense I guess. Probably means you can recreate on most of it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

define 'own'. are you talking about the water or the river bed? your ability to access or float? define where on the jordan - exiting utah lake, entering great salt lake. in between and is the surplus canal included?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

HunterTanner said:


> So I called the DWR and they said the city owns it, but I've heard of people doing all sorts of outdoor activities in the river and bottoms. Anyone know?


What exactly are you trying to find out or reason for asking?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*It's called a Plat Book*

They are available to view by the public at each and every County Recorders office in Utah. There is even an interactive map available on-line for Salt Lake County. I would recommend using the interactive map and if you still have questions, go to or call the Recorders Office and ask them about a specific parcel as identified in their plat book and shown on the interactive map.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This section is off of Winchester in Murray and according to the County Assessor map, it is owned by the city.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like the city info is correct. Thanks guys, and I'm looking to trap that's why I'm trying to find out


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

HunterTanner said:


> Sounds like the city info is correct. Thanks guys, and I'm looking to trap that's why I'm trying to find out


What kind of trapping, some sort of fish?


----------



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

The Jordan River is navigable...public owns the bed


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

30-06, i'm trapping furbearers, I only put it in Fishing to try and get an answer without alerting all the trap thieves in the area (I'm sure most are not on here but still)


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

HunterTanner said:


> 30-06, i'm trapping furbearers, I only put it in Fishing to try and get an answer without alerting all the trap thieves in the area (I'm sure most are not on here but still)


With the easy public access to the river the city may see the traps as a liability, just my two cents though as I have no experience with trapping.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

HunterTanner said:


> 30-06, i'm trapping furbearers, I only put it in Fishing to try and get an answer without alerting all the trap thieves in the area (I'm sure most are not on here but still)


Be aware, posts to this forum show up in related Google searches. Folks don't need to even know that this forum exists in order to find content posted here.


----------

